
Show HN: DateCheckup.com – Schedule fake rescue calls and texts via SMS - mbosch
http://datecheckup.com
======
ParadoxOryx
Why are you using a picture of Sam Soffes (@soffes) for a review by "Jon
Stein"? Screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/7P5BE2H.png](http://i.imgur.com/7P5BE2H.png)

~~~
teleclimber
Because these "testimonials" are b---s---!

I did a reverse image search for "FlorenceP" and found her in... a few more
places:

[https://appanalytics.io/](https://appanalytics.io/)

[http://quiziversity.com/](http://quiziversity.com/)

[https://www.see2b.com/static/html/index.html](https://www.see2b.com/static/html/index.html)

[http://thehauteline.com/](http://thehauteline.com/)

[https://pictureripper.com/](https://pictureripper.com/)

[http://tablebuttons.com/](http://tablebuttons.com/)

[https://interviewer.io/](https://interviewer.io/)

[http://submitguard.com/](http://submitguard.com/)

[http://smartphonopoly.com/](http://smartphonopoly.com/)

Notice how all these pages have the same style? These are certainly all
generated by the same theme or "landing page as a service" or whatever.

edit: formatting.

~~~
Killswitch
Here's the theme used.
[http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0N38R04](http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0N38R04)

~~~
50shade
Wow. This guy didn't even switch out the stock photos... sloppy.

~~~
Gigacore
That is sad.

------
50shade
Was this link posted by the same M. Bosch that gave a "testimonial" ?

------
BorisMelnik
came here to say this was a cool app, but faking testimonials in this manner
is unforgivable. at the very least if you are going to fake it, don't use real
people's photos!

